
Mike Bloomberg files federal paperwork to run for president in 2020 - RobertSmith
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/mike-bloomberg-files-federal-paperwork-to-run-for-president-in-2020.html
======
rtkwe
Not super enthusiastic about his chances (or him in particular) he's got
baggage like the mess that was stop and frisk from his time as NYC mayor
(similar justice issues aren't helping Kamala Harris), is occupying a lane
similar to Joe Biden (moderate and 'electable' with a less high profile former
position), and is a New York finance (kinda) billionaire (which wins you few
friends on the more liberal side of the party, plus there's already another
billionaire in the race trying the same kind of thing).

------
rajekas
Might be good insurance policy to spend $50 million or more and fail to become
president - and damage the prospects of anyone from the progressive wing of
the Democratic party while doing so- than having Warren or Sanders become
president and take a real haircut in taxes.

~~~
MR4D
Or, he might split the vote with moderates, and ensure the choice of a more
progressive candidate.

Game theory is funny that way.

------
m0zg
That's bad for dems. "Stop and frisk" Mike Bloomberg isn't even liked by New
Yorkers let alone everyone else. This means he thinks that the dem field is so
weak, he considers himself an _improvement_. I disagree. I think this only
weakens the already weak roster of candidates.

~~~
tyri_kai_psomi
I’d take him back in a heartbeat over De Blasio. Bloomberg strikes me as a man
that can learn from mistakes.

~~~
m0zg
Well, let's see if he learns from this one. :-)

------
magwa101
Schawad?

